# cpt 19328 included in 19371?



## mad_one80 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is no CCI edits for coding both the 19328 and 19371...but is the removal of implant included in the capsulectomy?  i was reading the description of cpt 19371 in the coders' desk reference and it stated that "the prosthesis is removed" but there are no CCI edits regarding the bundling of these 2 cpt codes....should i code both if the capsulectomy was performed with the removal of implant?

thanks for any help!


----------



## swalker2 (May 7, 2010)

Based on advice published in plastics surgery news by the american society of plastics surgeons you do NOT code separately the code 19328 for implant removal when coding 19371, it includes removal of implant or intra-capsular implant material
Also it is not reportable if followed by implant replacement 19340
Thank you


----------

